# Unable to rebuild ports after upgrading Perl from 5.24 to 5.26.1



## Aknot (Apr 17, 2018)

First I ran `portmaster -o lang/perl5.26 lang/perl5.24` sucessfully.
And when trying to run `portmaster -f `pkg shlib -qR libperl.so.5.26`` i'm getting a stop error, telling me that perl5.26.1 is vulnerable?

Beats me


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2018)

The VuXML got added after Perl was updated. Now Perl needs to be updated to 5.26.2 but this change hasn't landed in the ports tree yet.

http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/41c96ffd-29a6-4dcc-9a88-65f5038fa6eb.html


----------



## Aknot (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks, waiting and trying again later.


----------



## gnath (Apr 23, 2018)

Alldo said:


> perl5.26.1 is vulnerable


Now perl5.26.2 is in pkg repository with fix. But how to upgrade related pkg `gnumeric` & `rxvt-unicode` pkg. I am using pkg route.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2018)

Just run `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## Hornpipe2 (Apr 24, 2018)

I came here from an error I'm having trying to compile a new perl5 module from ports.


```
root@server:/usr/ports/graphics/p5-Image-PBMlib # make
===>   p5-Image-PBMlib-2.00_1 depends on package: perl5>=5.26<5.27 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-Image-PBMlib-2.00_1
env: /usr/local/bin/perl5.26.2: No such file or directory
*** Error code 127

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/p5-Image-PBMlib
```

Okay, I currently have 5.26.1 installed, so I guess it's failing because 5.26.2 is the latest version... I use pkg for most things now, so I'll try to update, as gnath says...



gnath said:


> Now perl5.26.2 is in pkg repository with fix.



But, no good.  I'm on i386 and running `pkg update` + `pkg upgrade` gives nothing, and I'm still stuck on 5.26.1.  So I don't know where the 5.26.2 pkg is, but it's not here (yet?).
EDIT: I was able to get it by doing `pkg update --force` which got me the latest digests etc. and then upgrading worked fine.  My next question is probably a better fit for Ports forum, so I'll remove it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 24, 2018)

Hornpipe2 said:


> I came here from an error I'm having trying to compile a new perl5 module from ports.


Don't mix ports with binary packages, if you do you'll only risk creating a huge mess on your system. I can't help be convinced that this is also what caused the problems you just shared.


----------

